# Does anyone make custom track?



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm thinking about a layout, but I don't think the switches that I want exist. Does anyone make custom track?

Picture two circles that touch in the middle like a figure 8. Where they overlap it basically brings together four curved pieces. The switching part of the track would go from one curve to the other. Making an X with curved ends

Am I making sense? I can see it in my head, but couldn't find something like that online. I don't have enough spare parts to yank any apart, and don't have the tools to do it either actually. I can't be the only person who has ever wanted something like that, but the question is, where to get it? 

Of course, it may be out there already, and I just didn't come across it in my search...


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

A double slip switch? You may want to reach out to Ross Custom Switches. They have over 40 different hand-built configurations to choose from. If you need something custom they may be able to build it for you.

http://www.rossswitches.com/


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, as it always happens, I find things just after I post about them.

This is exactly what I'm looking for. Well, two of them actually.








from http://www.tcaetrain.org/articles/operating/marxsw/


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a Y switch. They are quite common now. Lionel has an O72 fastrack version.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Lionel-O-Fastrack-O-72-Wye-Command-Control-Switch-p/lio-6-16832.htm


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have O27 

But finding them in the other radiuses (radiui?) is a start!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

HI, Michelle,
It is "radii."
I actually made an O-27 switch like you want about 45 years ago. I think I still have it.

If I sent it to you, could you duplicate it? It would take a few tools.

The one in the picture looks like O-27. Can you buy the one in the picture?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you contact Ross to see if they make such a thing?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just called Ross, they don't do any diameter less than 31.

The one in the picture is from a webpage that was put up in 2002, and doesn't have any contact information besides a mailing address for the guy. I emailed the website to see if they have any contact information for the guy who was selling the manual on how to make the switch pictured above.

I could probably put one together, I don't have many metal tools, that's the real issue. Most of the work I do is home remodelling, so I work in wood, PVC, tile, etc. Not much metal besides a few miles of copper wire!!

One of my 1121 switches is pretty banged up, I may yank it apart and see if I can build a switch with it and a curve on a piece of sheet aluminum with JB weld. (I looooooove JB weld!) JB is non-conducting, so it would insulate the tracks. Hmmm....

Unless someone wants to make a few bucks and save me the headache? 

Though admittedly, it would be cool to make it myself!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Michelle, 
Let me see if I can find the one I made many years ago.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have any wyes but I do have a lot of 027 stuff. If servoguy doesn'thave eeverything you need let me know. Some of it is in better condition then others. And if you want it its yours, switches, track etc. I


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm happy to take (and happy to pay for) any O27 track / controllers / switches that people would like to re-home. 

I'm experimenting, and a lot of what I have right now isn't useable due to the ends being mangled and the track warped. 

And thanks for the offers guys, I really appreciate it. 

So here's another question for you, what are all of you doing for track? It sounds like O27 is the "entry level"? Are you on O? Or Super O? (I think that's what it's called? The one that's tracks, not tubular?) Or switched scaled? 

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I personally like the o scale track. Easy to work with and sturdy. Plus it's what I remember as a kid. Lots of people like o27, super o is way cool but $$$. I got lots of 027 you can have.( just shipping) + switches ( lots of eras). Tell me what you need.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Honestly, HO looks interesting to me, but I have a "feeling" that put three pit bulls and two cats would be rather hard on it. O just seems a LOT sturdier overall. (One of our cats is insane... lol )


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I like O27 and O. I'd be willing to try Fastrack but the switches cost too much in my opinion.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, fastrack looks really cool, and I definitely see the value in Super O and O, but 27 is what I have and as it's a "Christmas Season" thing for us, I think it will serve us well. 

(Yes, I can hear you all snickering. Stop it.  )


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You can't make a Y switch from a regular switch. The movable part of the switch is all wrong.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The Y switch I made was from two curved track sections.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

I like tubular track for nostalgic reasons.
Also I like that it comes in two sizes.
I realize that neither one comes close to scale,
but hey, these are toy trains we are running.

I have already bought some quantities of both
regular O gauge as well as O27 track for my
upcoming layout. I plan on using O for all
of my main lines, with mostly O72 curves but
some O56 and even O42 are necessary in
some (mostly hidden) places.

I plan to use O27 in O42 diameter size for
the long branch line and both yards and
industrial areas and sidings. And real O27
for a trolley line around the city.

I like it that even though all of the track is
nowhere close to scale, at least the mainline
track will look larger than the secondary track
just as it does on the real thing.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I was thinking that I would modify the switch part (I think that's the frog? Right?) so that its shorter, or put a left and right together to get the curves right. I don't really know until I start pulling things apart and getting into it. 

I'm a cowboy learner at heart. That makes things more difficult... And more fun.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a little O-72 and a little O-42 but mostly I have O-31. I have 100+ 022 switches and about 50 control sections and a bunch of crossings. I just bought some prewar American Flyer O-40 switches and will put a 022 switch motor on them so they work again. Presently most of them are jammed due to a broken die cast gear. I like tubular track for several reasons: 1. It's what I wanted when I was a kid 60 years ago. 2. It is very cheap. I pay 50 cents to $1 per section. 3. It is easy to cut to size. 4. It is rugged. 5. I can cut down some of the 022 switches to bring sidings closer together. 

This suits my style. I am not building a model railroad. I play with toy trains. And so far, I always make a layout on the floor.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Servoguy is the expert on switches, but I'm sure I got stuff you can take apart. As I have no use for it, I rather someone else have it. Servoguy, I forget your switch manifesto, as someone here once called it, good stuff and helped me understand how the switches work. I learned tons from his stuff. But you can experiment. Who knows? I've seen crudely built switches on ebay, maybe you can create something? As for the cat, I have a crazy one too. ( I built a lot of my layout with kitty litter. Painted to look like rocks. Scary I know. All good so far except for a few chewed up trees. Take things apart, it's great practice and experience. I knew nothing about trains a year and a half ago. These guys taught me well and always help.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Where is this "switch manifesto" that you're referring to? I need to check it out!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Servoguy! ! I think it was for 022 switches, but I learned the basic operations from it.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

http://cs.trains.com/ctt/f/95/t/164691.aspx?sort=DESC&pi350=1

Is this the one? Or is there another?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the one. It's for 022 & 711 switches. I did one on this forum for 1122 switches. Haven't done one for 1121 switches.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Servoguy, thanks. I didn't know how to find it but it's worth reading ( I had no clue about what you were talking about at first) but I learned and fixed many switches because of your posts.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this the one? Or is there another as well?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5513


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

This is the one for 1122 switches. I think there is another one, also.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Found another. Sorry, switching between programs, tapatalk's search feature leaves a little to be desired. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=33668


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

mnp13,

Ok I run what is called "high rail" the old 0-31 track that came before 0-27. There
is a good reason to run this type of track. One of the biggest benefits is that most
brands of locomotives will run on this track. So you do not have to be brand locked
and can buy what you like. Second reason the switches you seek have already been
made in at least manual form by both Marklin and Hornby.










See the above for one of the Hornby Y switches, there are several versions of this
switch. The one pictured above is 0-31 but there is the larger one as well in 0-48.
I would also think Hornby would have made an 0-24 as well but have never seen one
for sale, but they did make 0-24 track. Below is one of the 0-48 switches.










There is also a throw lever system that can make these manual switches work by remote
locations as well.










This is one of the Hornby "lever frame" switch houses used for control of maunal switches.










What is looks like on the inside of the switch house.

Found the pictures for the Marklin Y switch please see my next post in this tread.



I hope this helps you out.

Pookybear


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, this is the original post about fixing 1122 switches. It is more detailed than the other one.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll definitely take a look, but changing track completely isn't really an option right now. The options sure are dizzying!!!

I probably won't be on much over the next few days... I risk having my phone thrown in the lake by my mom. (Yes, I'm an adult, but it's my mom's house, so it's my mom's rules! lol)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions everyone!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Below is a picture of a Marklin Y switch. Radius is unknown.










Pookybear


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

It's a good bet it is no O-27. It looks to be about O-60


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

So, I just spoke to the wife of the guy who literally wrote the book (ok, more like a manual) on custom switches. So hopefully I'll have some instructions soon! I'm pretty psyched. I also realized that we have an old computer table in the basement that I can turn into a train work bench so I can finally get all my stuff off of the coffee table!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have the O-17 Y switch that I made many years ago. I will send it to you when I send everything else.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

O-27, not O-17


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

To follow up on this thread - this is the web page for the "build your own switch" instructions. I ordered the 027 manuals and the switch machine and the rail bender. The manuals are _very_ detailed and have full size diagrams. Dick is really nice (like most of the train people I've "met" so far!!) and explained everything when I spoke to him on the phone. 

http://www.tcaetrain.org/articles/operating/marxsw/
http://www.tcaetrain.org/articles/operating/marxsw/Price-Ordering-Form.pdf

Between the instructions and paper patterns from him and the hand made manual Y from servoguy, I'm in great shape to make my own... now all I need is for the boiler to be installed and the bathroom to rebuild itself and I'll have the time to do it! lol


----------

